# Beesource Hall of Fame - Who would you nominate?



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I was reading some of the older Beesource threads today and wondered if there was a Beesource Hall of Fame, who would be inducted? I'll start with two whose contributions have lead to their names being permanently tied with the concept they introduced here.

"Mountain Camp" - the founder of the "Mountain Camp Method" of putting granulated sugar on top of a hive to supplement stores and get a colony through winter. 

"D Coates" - the desiginer of "D Coates 5 frame nucs" (4 nucs from a single sheet of plywood).

Are there any other nominations?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

"Oldtimer" for this thread http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?249478-Raising-Queen-Cells-Without-Grafting, and other ongoing contributions!


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Oldtimer


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The Two Michaels, of course. Michael Palmer and Michael Bush.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Ditto: MP for his tireless advocacy of sustainable apiaries, and MB for inspiring me to keep bees in the first place and the website he has built.


----------



## wareagle1776 (Feb 10, 2012)

Jim Lyon...Voice of reason, well thought out responses every time


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Cleo Hogan .... of the Handhold Jig ... and Hogan Trapout and other contributions.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Cleo Hogan .... of the Handhold Jig ... and Hogan Trapout and other contributions.


Made a handhold jig today. Works great! I have built all of my equipment this year to prep for next season. I have built enough wooden ware for 25 colonies. 1 deep and three mediums each. I built everything from the screened bottom boards to the telescoping covers, and everything in between except for frames. I have about 7 dollars with tax in each hive. Oh yeah, bottom boards are solid red cedar, boxes are all cypress or sassafras. The do it yourself section on beesource is an awesome tool. Whoever came up with that idea should be nominated. I will only have about a grand wrapped up in 25 hives vs. the $4,000.00 or so it would have cost me if I ordered everything out of a catalog. That's not including bees if I decide to buy those. Michael Bush's book also galvanized my thinking of letting the bees do what they want along with building a lot of my own supplies. It's been a fantastic learning curve this year!


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

1. Jim Lion for commercial experience translated into words
2. Old Timer (Viejillo) for queen rearing expertise and defender of the inspiring commercial beekeepers. 
3. MB and MP for overall knowledge and enjoyable sharing will
4. Mark Berninghausen for not being afraid of talking well informed about issues.

I know I am missing a few, but thanks to you guys for sharing what you share. There is a lot of us out here sitting behind a computer screen just absorbing your knowledge and implementing on the field wherever possible; thanks again for being good teachers.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

OldTimer for graftless queen rearing


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Sqkcrk - Mark Berninghausen


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

jim lyon
Honey-4-All
Keith Jarrett


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

My nominees, In no particular order. Oldtimer and Michael Palmer, the guys I consistently learn the most from. Barry (fearless leader) always the right post at the right moment. Mike Bush, a wealth of knowledge especially for the inexperienced and occasionally for the experienced. Keith Jarrett in the western division with some awesome insights about California beekeeping. Herb (where have you gone) and Mark for great insights in the eastern division. Leaving out some great folks, no doubt. And in a whole different yet to be named category, I nominate Acebird for never letting the forum get dull.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rader Sidetracker for his ability to find and Post the links I don't know about and don't know how to.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

Michael Palmer
Oldtimer
Michael Bush
Jim Lyon
Mark Berninghausen 
Lauri Miller

Just like Jim, this is not in a particular order. I'm sure I'll think of others later.


Thanks to all.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Mr Bush, for polite and dedicate service to begginers, Lauri, for really great pictures, and Ron Householder and Jim Lyon for no nonsense commercial views that are a bit different.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I smell a conspiracy! Roland should be up near the top.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Then nominate him.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought I did! Did I misspell something?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Vance G said:


> I smell a conspiracy! Roland should be up near the top.


Yes! A clear omission. Experience....with a unique twist.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Why has no one nominated Ace for* his* dedicated efforts?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

See post #13 :lookout:


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Cleo Hogan


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

Jim Lyon, Roland, Old Timer,Keith Jarrett, Lauri, Harry Vanderpool, Sqkcrk, Ron Householder, The Fat Bee Man, and both Mikes. I know I missed a few but this is a good start. Also there are a lot of people on here that contribute little snippits here and there that diserve a big thank you also.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> Herb (where have you gone)


Texted Herb. He is suffering in the 87 degree heat.  Lurking about beesource. 

Glad to know u r alright Herb.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm going to nominate Mike Tooley (loggermike) for his perseverance. He's still actively involved on the forum having joined just 6 months after it began back in Dec. 1999. :thumbsup:


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim Lyon for his ability to diffuse a contentious discussion and bring it back a thoughtful one.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Michael Palmer
Oldtimer
Michael Bush
Jim Lyon
Mark Berninghausen 
Lauri Miller
Joseph Clemens
Fatbeeman


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hokie Bee Daddy said:


> contributions have lead to their names being permanently tied with the concept they introduced here.
> 
> "Mountain Camp" - the founder of the "Mountain Camp Method"
> 
> ...


I'm still thinking on that one ,contributions have lead to their names being permanently tied with the concept they introduced here.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Radar Sidetrack, aka Graham, the forum librarian !

Graham found me a link of Carrot honey for sale when a question was raised about if carrots produced enough nectar for bees. Lol

He provides feedback to these discussions which help provide background info to the topics discussed. Very helpful and dependable !!!

That's my one vote!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> I'm still thinking on that one ,contributions have lead to their names being permanently tied with the concept they introduced here.


Keith Jarret-NUTRA-BEE feed supplements
Michael Palmer- The Sustainable Apiary


----------



## larrybeach (May 25, 2013)

I have no new names to add, but I want to say thank you to all the experienced beekeepers who shared their knowledge on this forum. My bees and I are grateful.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

larrybeach said:


> I have no new names to add, but I want to say thank you to all the experienced beekeepers who shared their knowledge on this forum. My bees and I are grateful.


+1!


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

larrybeach said:


> I have no new names to add, but I want to say thank you to all the experienced beekeepers who shared their knowledge on this forum. My bees and I are grateful.



Of course Keith Jarret!, 
Plus, I would like to thank the person(s) that made this wonderful tool called Beesource, tool that has allowed us shy guys on the background to gain hard earned knowledge from the heroes of this forum -for free!. 
In my book, a hero does not come with colorful customs, is not able to stop a train or cast ice into problems; a hero is the one that is not perfect, but willing to share a little bit of himself, his time, his knowledge, his experience, his life!... so that some of us, with a lot less experience and more imperfections, someday can think we can be like them by applying their knowledge derived from their mistakes, discoveries and failures into our bee experience and passion. 
Once again, thanks all of you my beekeeper heroes and merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

MichaBees said:


> Plus, I would like to thank the person(s) that made this wonderful tool called Beesource, .
> Once again, thanks all of you my beekeeper heroes and merry Christmas to all!


MB, very well said, I think that's my hall of fame choice too.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Barry Birkey, Barry Birkey, and then Barry Birkey in that order. (Thanks!)


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yer a kiss up Neil. 

But, just imagine where we would be w/out Barry's vision and generosity and hardwork and willingness to put up w/ us, up to a point.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> willingness to put up w/ us, up to a point.


Has ha ha , ya, up to a point!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Even handed, but firm. By the rules. A nice guy in person too.

We really need to have a beesource gathering some day, somewhere. Chicago maybe?


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

[QUOTEWe really need to have a beesource gathering some day, somewhere. Chicago maybe?[/QUOTE]

I'm game! I'd like to meet all you folks in person and say thanks for all the advice that you post. It helped me out a bunch, and still helping. And when I say all you folks, I mean ALL you folks. :applause:


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Someone set it up. I will try my best to "bee" there.

I would love, to meet in person, all those who contribute to this site.

cchoganjr


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

we need another Thread to get this thing going?


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Would need to be centrally located for folks. However, Oldtimer has already said in the "1000 visitors" post that he would welcome beekeeper visitors.  I'm up for New Zealand!


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd drive to Chicago if I did not have a conflict. I've always though that gathering at one of the national conferences would be cool too.

The amount of work Barry has put into this website, and the overall grace and good judgment he demonstrates in running it and dealing with all the personalities involved, is really just amazing. 

I obviously have lots of people on here that I appreciate, but Barry's work is why we have access to all the information and personalities on this site.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Somebody clever could take all of the locations in the US and figure out where the central location is. Then we could meet somewhere close to there. Easiest to drive to. W/ a good airport.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Chicago would come close. The actual closest to the middle would be Kansas City. If people wanted to come to Tulsa (about 4 hours South of K.C. and not a hub airport), I could make arrangements to get it to coincide with the Big Bee Buzz.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

NeilV said:


> I'd drive to Chicago if I did not have a conflict. I've always though that gathering at one of the national conferences would be cool too.
> 
> The amount of work Barry has put into this website, and the overall grace and good judgment he demonstrates in running it and dealing with all the personalities involved, is really just amazing.
> 
> I obviously have lots of people on here that I appreciate, but Barry's work is why we have access to all the information and personalities on this site.


:applause:


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Barry gets my nomination. Many of the folks mentioned are the current crop of hall of famers - old posters who have given up on bees or left Bee Source for whatever reason should not be forgotten. For some (like Chef Isaac) their enthusiasm and curiosity were impressive. Some like Bjorn know an awful lot about bees. I've backed off posting much over the last month to do some thinking about Bee Source. It is similar to a club and any one with persistence can join!

While there is much potential for increasing bee knowledge here, Bee Source is victim to beekeeping fads that originate on Bee Source, and separating the wheat from the chaff can be a large task. New beekeepers need to be of a certain mind set to learn from Bee Source; a weird combination of skepticism and desire to learn are required, and as with many internet forums, a thick skin is required for participation.

Posters come and go on Bee Source. That is the nature of both beekeeping and the Internet. I am grateful to Barry for persevering with the site - though I do miss the days of periodically send him $ instead of seeing all the ads.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I've been a member on this site for 10 years now and I have seen some great beekeeping figures come and go. Like Jim Fisher ( someone help me on his name spelling ) and Allen Dick who brought a tremendous amount of knowledge to these discussions. But as others who come and gone, they left as they did not like the casual squabble that many conversations would bring. I think having a commercial forum and a treatment free forum was a good strategy to help resolve a lot if background noise.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

...and let's not forget that Randy Oliver also posted on here for awhile. I assume the background noise got to him as well. The continual chore of having to squabble with someone with experience and background is one thing but, well......you get my point.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree that Barry deserves major kudos (and a nomination) for creating the site. I've learned more from this site than any other source. Before I came here I was told to do this or that without explaination. Now I understand the why's behind the rules and that's made me a better beekeeeper. When you look at who posts now and who has posted in past it really is a "who's who" of the beekeeping world.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> Somebody clever could take all of the locations in the US and figure out where the central location is. Then we could meet somewhere close to there. Easiest to drive to. W/ a good airport.


Vegas baby.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

The ones I would mention have already been nominated.

Beesource is a wonderful resource. Like the rest of life, you sometimes have to shuck a lot of oysters to find a pearl.

Tom


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> The continual chore of having to squabble with someone with experience and background is one thing but, well......you get my point.


Yes I do.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Beesource wouldn't exist without Barry...

Well, the geographical center of the US is pretty much Omaha, NE... but I'd drive to Chicago. It's probably easier to get Barry to show up there... Omaha isn't a major hub and a hub makes things easier to get to. How about St. Louis?


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> We really need to have a beesource gathering some day, somewhere.


Didn't we do this a long time ago,in a land far far away? come on Rader you can find it.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I have seen occasional references to a number of Beesource people meeting at a beekeeping function, such as this HAS meeting:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?212010-I-just-got-home-from-HAS

but searching for this topic is not particularly fruitful as it is difficult to identify meetings whose primary purpose is _Beesource itself _from all the other beekeeping meetings _mentioned _on Beesource.




FYI, the "_population center_" of the USA is at Plato, Missouri, population 109 according the 2010 census. Probably not the easiest transportation arrangements, though.  :lookout: :lpf:

The village of Plato is about 170 miles SW of St Louis MO. You can visit Plato's granite marker with its stainless steel plaque:


> "We were in the middle of nowhere," said Bob Biram, village chairman. "But now we're in the middle of everywhere." Not only does Plato hold the honor of being named the 2010 Center of Population, the village was the first community in the nation to become incorporated in the new millennium.
> 
> http://www.dnr.mo.gov/geology/landsurvey/census.htm


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How far from St. Louis is Plato?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I think to make a Beesource Gathering come together it might need to be tacked onto another major beekeeping event in a central location. Perhaps an event where one or more of the above nominees would be speaking. A "Beesource Member" gathering could be planned for after hours. It would be a great time, I'm sure.

I seem to remember something like this being planned years ago but don't remember if it ever came to fruition.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>How far from St. Louis is Plato? 

170 miles. I've heard Hays, KS claim to be the geographical center as well, it's a hard thing to pinpoint as the lines halfway from any point on any coast to any other point don't all converge on the same place. Omaha is as close as Hays or Plato but St. Louis is a major hub as is Chicago.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

how about Oakdale CA, around the first of april? everyone has listed my favorites that are still here. i'd include tecumseh if its an all time list. sherri (of john and sherri )has also been helpful to me. beesource has also helped me find work which has led to many other good relationships so thanks to barry and everyone else for that. so as to not make the canadian members feel left out someone needs to find the center of the continent.justin


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish to nominate W Cubed, for his observations on bee. I do not at all agree with his conclusions, but Walt was open minded and conceded that our methods where another way to achieve his goals. His open minded nature would be appreciated in others.

Crazy Roland


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

justin said:


> how about Oakdale CA, around the first of april? everyone has listed my favorites that are still here. i'd include tecumseh if its an all time list. sherri (of john and sherri )has also been helpful to me. beesource has also helped me find work which has led to many other good relationships so thanks to barry and everyone else for that. so as to not make the canadian members feel left out someone needs to find the center of the continent.justin


Yer reachin' back to come up w/ tecumseh. iddee comes to mind too. They hang out together on beekeepingforums.com.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

justin said:


> how about Oakdale CA, around the first of april?


I'll go for that. A very nice lady that's been bees for a very long time lives in Oakdale. Taught me how to raise queens. Any one else know Mrs. G?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Lets add Jim Fischer, & ODFrank


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Jim Fischer is a beesource contributor? Jim Fischer from NYC?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Use to be


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Got angry and left.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

He posts fairly regularly on Bee-L now


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> Got angry and left.


GOT angry? I had lunch w/ him a cpl yrs ago after a Fall ESHPA Meeting. Seems like angry is how he is in general if you simply try to discuss certain topics or certain people.

I just mentioned inviting a guy from Nebraska and he went off on a tirade. Otherwise I am sure he is a fine person.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Andrew Dewey said:


> He posts fairly regularly on Bee-L now


Yes, but this isn't the Beekeeping Hall of Fame it's the Beesource Hall of Fame.

Nominate whomever you wish. I was just surprised that someone would include Jim Fischer since I didn't even recall him Posting on beesource. That's all. It's not like anyone is going to get handed a Gold Plated Honeybee or something.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

" It's not like anyone is going to get handed a Gold Plated Honeybee or something. "

then i guess i'll stop holding my breathe. i have been working on my acceptance speech.
and i know mrs. G. she lets me raid her orange tree when we stop to pick up queens. very nice family.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> I was just surprised that someone would include Jim Fischer since I didn't even recall him Posting on beesource.


Us beesource geezers remember him well. I really enjoyed reading his posts. Glad to hear he's still active in the beekeeping community.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Jim is not the only one posting to Bee-L, right Mark?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

AstroBee said:


> Us beesource geezers remember him well.


Yeah, you old guys were really something.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Jim is not the only one posting to Bee-L, right Mark?


Right.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

On the squabbling: We don't have to, a debate is fantastic alternative and a fascinating read. A couple of years ago Michael Palmer and Wcubed had a debate re the merits of checkerboarding versus just running a large broodnest that was absolutely fascinating. It remained largely respectful, and I regard it as one of the best things I have ever read on Beesource. 
For some reason the relative anonymity of Beesource, or the fact that there is little chance of being punched in the face, seems to encourage some folks to be obnoxious. My way of dealing with this is just to ignore it.
I have learned an awful lot here, and am willing to put up with the occasional insensitive remark without responding in turn because learning is my goal. For some reason, perhaps because their humor shines through, I feel comfortable with teasing Mark (squeakcreek) and ODFrank (who for the first few years I thought of as odd Frank).


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

justin said:


> " i know mrs. G. she lets me raid her orange tree when we stop to pick up queens. very nice family.


It's the Christmas tree lights that make the oranges so good. Did you see that old skinny white dog of her's? Yes, very nice family.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> A couple of years ago Michael Palmer and Wcubed had a debate re the merits of checkerboarding versus just running a large broodnest that was absolutely fascinating. It remained largely respectful, and I regard it as one of the best things I have ever read on Beesource.


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?235738

was it this one adrian? pretty good one alright, it was before my time.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Yep, I'm pretty sure that was it. Good stuff.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Michael Palmer
Oldtimer
Michael Bush
Jim Lyon
Mark Berninghausen 
Lauri Miller
Joseph Clemens
Fatbeeman
Keith Jarrret 

We should have a poll?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> For some reason, perhaps because their humor shines through, I feel comfortable with teasing Mark (squeakcreek) and ODFrank (who for the first few years I thought of as odd Frank).


Well, if I ever (insert picture of Homer Simpson wringing Bart's neck). Give and take. Can't be real sensitive. DanielY's tag line Stand for what you believe even if you stand alone. Admit your mistakes, even if it is a sign or weakness. There is a certain kind of strength in weakness. (Huh?)

What does OD stand for? Over Does Frank? Over does or over dose?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Mark, I know the "O" stands for Oliver as Charlie B refers to him as "Jolly Ollie", but the "D" is a mystery. I believe a thinking person should admit to what they have learned even if it is different that what they thought they knew and took as gospel. 
What gets tricky in the forum is when someone assumes that something that didn't work for him, and thus was a mistake, won't work for anyone else; This seems to spark endless discussions.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Some mysteries should remain.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

EastSideBuzz , 
You forgot Radar !


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

And Barry.

cchoganjr


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

sqkcrk;1035259 What does OD stand for? Over Does Frank? Over does or over dose?[/QUOTE said:


> I went to high school in San Francisco 1967 -1969. Remember the Summer of Love? Back then OD did stand for "overdose".
> If you saw the size of my pot belly you would think it stands for "outside diameter".
> If you watched my eating habits you would say it stands for "over does" it.
> A lot of my real estate and bee equipment is painted "olive drab".
> ...


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Ollie, in the military, (1960's), We all went by our last name only.

cchoganjr


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, those Coaches stay w/ you don't they? I can still hear Coach Raizzo yelling my name as I walked across the new wrestling mat. 

Hogan's Heros. So that's where it comes from. Now adays it can be a little different. Hoss is what my son's buddies called him in Iraq. I'm sure it has to do w/ Berninghausen taking to long to say and he carried his weight in ammo, SAW, and body armor.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

When I was in the Army, any difficult name was "alphabet with D" or R or whatever.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> Hogan's Heros. So that's where it comes from.


 I commanded a company in Vietnam in 1968, (Co D 2/501st, 101st Airborne Division) and yes, we were known as Hogan's Heros.

cchoganjr


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Ollie, (odfrank) and Cleo get my vote for nomination.


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

Palmer for effectively relating relevant information that I'm interested in, Bush for answering countless many questions of mine in a way that could only be described as kind and friendly. My two favorites.


----------

